# Dennis Wong Website



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dennis Wong now has a website, for all of those interested.

https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. 

Bookmarked and see I have some serious reading ahead of me.

The guy truly is an artist.

And hey, I just noticed our own @burr740 is referenced on the site. 

Good to see Joe!!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Have seen several Facebook references to his site lately - lot of great information there!!! Missed the Burr740 reference - will have to look some more.
Have done some data logging with regard to co2 levels - will have to make an update in my build thread.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Very informative site, thanks for the link posting.


----------



## joaoismail (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I have been following him on youtube for a while.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

oh nice I as a noob I came across a YT video he made quite amazing really right to the point but still easy to fallow. more about the info rather than being a "you tube personality" I value that. 

differently check out this site ...


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Jeff5614 said:


> Dennis Wong now has a website, for all of those interested.
> 
> https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/


Just spent about 1/2 hour checking out this site.
Before my visit there I first thought "Another one of those!":grin2:
From what I read in that short time I would give it a thumbs up for sure.

I wish everyone was required to read this before they are allowed to purchase a plant.
My it would save lots of grief on these forums.
But then we're talking retention and comprehension, it may not work!>


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Just spent about 1/2 hour checking out this site.
> Before my visit there I first thought "Another one of those!":grin2:
> From what I read in that short time I would give it a thumbs up for sure.
> 
> ...


Yes I spent some more time with it, and there is SO MUCH good information there, I don't even know where to start. Haven't really found anything I don't agree with so far. 

I think he illustrates just how much work and attention to detail goes into the tanks referenced. I've said this before, tanks like that don't happen by accident. Just the discussion on trimming/pruning/replanting/managing plant mass is worth anyone's time. 

And that's only one of dozens of similar topics.


----------



## Vallisneria (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I found it interesting that he recommends starting with small tank if you are a beginner, contrary to most of what you read today. There are sure some beautiful aquariums shown.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Maryland Guppy said:


> I wish everyone was required to read this before they are allowed to purchase a plant.
> My it would save lots of grief on these forums.
> But then we're talking retention and comprehension, it may not work!>


Indeed. I'm going to start linking so many threads that I reply in to him. It's all the good,useful planted tank information from this site, barreport, and current leaders in the hobby all collated and rolled into one place. I've always had issues finding places to link to sometimes so I don't sound like I'm just spouting random crap. Now I have 'references' when I blow my hot air!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting...I should try to find this fellow and meet him to pick his brain


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Interesting...I should try to find this fellow and meet him to pick his brain


Considering you're both "old timers" of this site and highly referenced by members, I'm surprised you two haven't already!


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

The site has so much good information. Really happy with all this info. 

Definitely check it out guys!! This guy is very skilled in growing plants. And also makes nice scapes.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Darkblade48 said:


> Interesting...I should try to find this fellow and meet him to pick his brain


Don't think picking his brain is even needed. It's all right there.
Just spent an hour reviewing his website and there is solid info there.
Expected to see or catch some shortcomings but no.

Personally having a hard time with watching videos so not gone there yet.
Seen too many videos filled with BS in the past. 

Could think of many things to add but it would clutter his approach and add too much science and chemistry.
He's on track for a hobbyist level website and keeping the fun in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tontamoo (Jul 22, 2017)

*thanks*

Thanks for sharing the link. I've watched almost all his videos on Youtube, and he definitely has quality, informative content. Like someone else said, I have lots of reading to do.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I've watched all his youtube videos, smart and informative with a logical scientific perspective. 
He's careful not to say things that he doesn't have some evidence for which is nice!


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

He is a master practitioner and has journals of his low to high tech tanks, all stunning. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-3ft-high-tech-low-tech-nano-experiments.html

I read through his web site,youtube and journals which are loaded with good tips and accurate information.


----------

